# Experience with "Hay hoops"?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know anyone that has one, but it looks like a convenient way to make filling a hay net a lot easier/faster.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thats kind of what I thought too!! I bought one. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

looks pretty good. let us know how it works if you get one..

Rhonda


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mmm, I'm not convinced. You still have to collect the hay to take to that gadget in the stable, and then stuff it in. So I don't see a labour-saving benefit.

I have stuffed many many many many.....hay nets in my time. I have spent hours discussing potential labour saving devices, and still one has not appeared. I'd save my money and use it to buy a few more nets if I were you. Then you can stuff a week's worth at a time and feel smug for the next few days.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for your input Rosie!We use small squares at the barn, and my hay is stored in a small building inside their pasture. For me it will be super convenient to cut a bale open and walk a few feet with the bale. 
My biggest concern is how well they hold up, and how much hay I can fit in the net.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I am not a hay net fan. Can you build a big box ? or a used water trough that leaks?
they are tall, you put a lot of hay in them, they get to keep their heads down to eat , keeps most the hay off the ground , easy to dump out once a week or so to get rid of the debri that comes in hay, dirt some stemmy stuff etc.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

That's the problem. My horse likes the stuff at the bottom, so he flips it out in 2 seconds. It ends up on the ground and he walks on it. I'm open to other suggestions, but not crazy about a slow feeder with a grate on top because they can damage their teeth that way.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Stevenson- what is the reason you aren't a fan of hay nets? I know it's possible for them to get a foot stuck.


----------

